# Fannin County



## Dusty Roads (Oct 16, 2015)

No acorns,crab apples,persimins=No bucks,few does and loads of hungry Coyotes


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 21, 2015)

*Coyotes*

Coyotes very busy for days now-stressing out the deer.
 Not seen a single buck since JUN


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 10, 2015)

*No Bucks seen since JUN !!!!!*

No bucks/bears seen in months.....not even one little spike only a small age mix of does-far less than the norm.
 Saw about 25 Turkeys a few days ago at GA 60 & Doublehead Gap Rd in 2 groups.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 10, 2015)

*No Squirrels either*

No acorns,no crabapples,no persimmoms,local farmer didn't plant his corn =
no deer-no bear-no squirrels
Pittiful year


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 25, 2015)

*Missed Coyotes*

23NOV missed 2 Coyotes running-one  15 minutes after the second and was HUGE perhaps 60 LBS.
 24NOV saw small buck chasing doe-too small to take.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 26, 2015)

*Grazed young Coyote*

Took shot at the same small young Coyote from a few days ago about 135 yrds.
 She went down then started fighting herself.
I just got another round chambered when she just stood still weirdly.
 As I was about to left fly another round,she trotted with a slight limp,another 10yrds then under my fence and disappeared.
 I waited about 40 mins hoping her mate would show but didn't(I think he's the one my male Elkhound got into a serious dog fight with the night before-poor Moose had 1 puncture on each hind muscle and was so tired he couldn't curl his tail-I think now the Coyote was taking a day off too).

 Later got my dogs and hunted for a blood trail but none found.......DANG...can't believe I've missed 3X's now.
 Need to check my sight.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 26, 2015)

*Some does in season*

Noticed about 5 days ago 2 of the larger adult does now wondering on their own but no big bucks yet.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Nov 28, 2015)

*8 ptr US Forrest Rd -Angel Dr*

Saw 8 ptr(keeper) with long tines on right of Angel Dr(US Forrest Service Rd) Thursday
 Looked like he'd been scraping(polished antlers).


----------



## ArticSnake (Nov 30, 2015)

I hunted fannin thanksgiving week started the week scouting with very little sign then Tuesday evenin hit the mother load within couple hundred yrds found dozens of horned trees and 8 scrapes tons of tracks and trails but i think there moving at night because i only seen one small buck and two does that Wednesday. I had a fresh horned tree and scrape 30 yrds from my stand when i got there Saturday morning.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 1, 2015)

*Bucks on move now*

7-10 am Monday in rain saw a 3ptr,4ptr&6ptr BUT all small body.
 Passed on all 
 Saw plenty does.
 No Coyotes


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 6, 2015)

*Does*

Friday/ 15 does
 Sat     /15does
 No BUCKS


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 7, 2015)

*Coyotes?*

Coyotes,Bobcat,bear(?) returns near chicken house  every 15-30 mins with my dogs running it off,last 2 nights.

 Sunday morning saw 4 does,small 6ptr&4ptr.All separate.
 All acting scared so thinking a bobcat(s) scouting aound.

 ~Years ago ,me and another saw a Cougar while on horses at/near the Chestatte WMA.-Totally freaked out the horses~


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 18, 2015)

*No bucks -just a few does-non keepers-small*

What more can I say-pitiful season.
 Not seen any squirrels the last 2 weeks-absolutely NONE!


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2016)

*Coyotes/Cat got the der moving?*

Past week/present seeing unusual amount of deer movement all times of day.
 Suspect lots of Coyote pressure or a cat present.
Neighbor reports goats on edge too.
 Heading out early next couple mornings to check & replace all trail cams to see whats up.


----------



## tr21 (Jan 30, 2016)

Dusty Roads said:


> Coyotes very busy for days now-stressing out the deer.
> Not seen a single buck since JUN




Does

Friday/ 15 does
 Sat /15does
 No BUCKS                                                                                  guess yall got them yotes that only kill bucks ! hint hint  !


----------

